# 15 Gallon Column Rookie



## ScriptedDrama (Dec 29, 2017)

as far as im aware, and from experience...all in one tanks are not really good for planted setups when it comes to the light, as it is designed to display de fish and not to simulate the light of the sun. not sure about tyhe filter tho

i would start the aquascape with low light plants like java moss and anubias and get higher light plants once you can get a better/ stronger light. 
yes, i have also heard no lower than 6500K in temperature, but i cant remember the strength it needs, sorry


----------



## sampster5000 (Oct 30, 2010)

T5's are pretty decent lights for growing most plants, but I don't know how far your light is having to reach as I can't picture this type of aquarium. You won't have any problems growing easy plants like crypts, moss, moss balls, java fern, anubias. Start with those, see how they do, and try out other plants that you like one at a time. Trial and error. If anything, if the light doesn't seem to be enough, couldn't you remove whatever top is on it and put a LED strip with legs on it? Around 6500K is great, but it honestly doesn't matter with this kind of setup. I ran a 5 gallon with a 2700k t5 for a long time growing dwarf baby tears and hairgrass and it was one of the healthiest tanks I had.


----------



## reddhawkk (Dec 28, 2011)

A 15 gallon column has dimensions of 13.6"L x 13.8"W x 24.8"H according to Standard Aquarium Dimensions Chart and Dimensions to Gallons Calculator.


----------



## jkeasterly (Dec 29, 2017)

So I am going to continue to document the journey on this thread. I'm not particularly familiar with this board so if the mods need to move me, please feel free.

I bought a bunch of stuff to get going today. I'm about an hour from starting setup! So exciting!

I'm going to run with the t5 for now. There appears to be room in the hood for another light so I may try to modify it depending on how it plays out.

I'm doing organic top soil with peat moss capped with black gravel. I was at the mercy of petsmarts way overpriced and unimpressive plant selection today. Here's what I got to start-

S repens 
Peacock fern
Amazon swords
Java fern
Bacopa 

Will post some pics of the tank once I get her up and runnin'.

I plan to find balance and get the plants growing for a month or so before I add a school of ember tetras *if I can find them... and dwarf blue gourami, some shrimp and maybe a cory.

Any advice is greatly appreciated!


Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk

I forgot to mention that the ph of my tap is 8ish. Any suggestions? Is ph down chemical a must?

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## The Dude1 (Jun 17, 2016)

A column tank is going to present some otherwise easily avoidable impediments to a nicely planted tank. You will notice most planted tanks are long... normally twice as long as they are tall... you may be able to get some balance by utilizing a high powered pendant type light and C02 injection, but it's going to be an uphill battle. Plants need C02 for photosynthesis... think of lakes and rivers... they have tremendous surface area related to their depth. Water has less C02 than air so water relies on atmospheric exchange... which only happens at the surface... 
How many beautifully aquascaped column or "tall" tanks do you see? There's a reason for that. Petco has 20 gallon longs for $20. Do yourself a favor and start with something more conducive to your goals.


----------



## jkeasterly (Dec 29, 2017)

The Dude1 said:


> A column tank is going to present some otherwise easily avoidable impediments to a nicely planted tank. You will notice most planted tanks are long... normally twice as long as they are tall... you may be able to get some balance by utilizing a high powered pendant type light and C02 injection, but it's going to be an uphill battle. Plants need C02 for photosynthesis... think of lakes and rivers... they have tremendous surface area related to their depth. Water has less C02 than air so water relies on atmospheric exchange... which only happens at the surface...
> How many beautifully aquascaped column or "tall" tanks do you see? There's a reason for that. Petco has 20 gallon longs for $20. Do yourself a favor and start with something more conducive to your goals.


Thanks! I appreciate the perspective. If I ever see a 20 for $20 I'm buying it no matter what lol. I definitely see the downsides to the column. I've already got it cycling so I'm gonna do the best I can. Perhaps I'll have to lower my expectations. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## tamsin (Jan 12, 2011)

Don't be put off, I've grown some great plants in off the shelf setups. Yes, you're not going to have such a range of plant choice as a high tech CO2 option, but for your first go it might be a bonus. Lower light can actually be a good thing - some people go crazy with light and end up with some lovely algae growth instead of plants! Think about the tank shape when choosing your hardscape and look for examples - columns, tall cubes etc. think of it as a challenge rather than a problem.


----------



## The Dude1 (Jun 17, 2016)

tamsin said:


> Don't be put off, I've grown some great plants in off the shelf setups. Yes, you're not going to have such a range of plant choice as a high tech CO2 option, but for your first go it might be a bonus. Lower light can actually be a good thing - some people go crazy with light and end up with some lovely algae growth instead of plants! Think about the tank shape when choosing your hardscape and look for examples - columns, tall cubes etc. think of it as a challenge rather than a problem.


That's true... with the height if you found a piece of driftwood you liked you could attach some java fern higher up.... or moss...getting plants into the upper areas of the tank looks really cool.
You could do several branches covered in moss coming up and a java fern mat on the substrate.. that would look killer. I would suggest a gallon of metricide from Amazon (about $26) which will provide the plants a source of C02 and greatly improve their growth and health. A gallon will last a very long time. Dose maybe 3ml daily maybe 2ml??


----------



## C5rider (Dec 30, 2017)

As a fellow newcomer to planted tanks, I wish you the best of results and will be checking in to see the progress.


----------



## KrypleBerry (May 23, 2017)

15 columns are a lot of fun. I have the same tank.








https://www.instagram.com/p/BbyZYezlXq8/
I threw the lid, light, and filter in the trash. I used a 50w 6500k smd led flood and an aquaclear 50, grew literally anything I put under it. I did have to make a diy co2 set up for that tank.


----------



## jkeasterly (Dec 29, 2017)

Hey guys thanks for the input. I love the pic posted. Looks great! I put some plants in that I'm sure where grown immersed and will melt before they come back. I definitely want to get another light. Probably an LED or higher watt CFL. I will look into getting some liquid carbon as suggested. Also I love the idea of java moss on tall driftwood to take advantage of the shape.

Here are some pics from day 1. Not impressive I know. I think I have too much gravel but I heard that the dirt is going to swallow the first quarter inch. Cheers!
















Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## jkeasterly (Dec 29, 2017)

Didn't load in first go









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## KrypleBerry (May 23, 2017)

jkeasterly said:


> Didn't load in first go
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! Youre on your way! What kind of amazon sword is that? Many get pretty big, especially for a tank with a 12 inch footprint, early on I kept an aponogeton that grew to be a giant in the 15, it was work. Peacock fern is not a fully aquatic plant and will slowly die submerged, it prefers wet feet and dry leaves. Id also break up that carpet and plant sprig by sprig for a more even spread and a faster fill. 3-4" deep substrate isnt bad at all, my substrate is 1ft deep at the highest point in my 60 gallon. You want enough for roots and root tabs if needed.


----------



## jkeasterly (Dec 29, 2017)

KrypleBerry said:


> Thanks! Youre on your way! What kind of amazon sword is that? Many get pretty big, especially for a tank with a 12 inch footprint, early on I kept an aponogeton that grew to be a giant in the 15, it was work. Peacock fern is not a fully aquatic plant and will slowly die submerged, it prefers wet feet and dry leaves. Id also break up that carpet and plant sprig by sprig for a more even spread and a faster fill. 3-4" deep substrate isnt bad at all, my substrate is 1ft deep at the highest point in my 60 gallon. You want enough for roots and root tabs if needed.


I'm not exactly sure what kind of sword. I am aiming for an overgrown jungle type tank though. Too much would be a good problem to have! At least I'll know something is working right. I am nervous about replanting the carpet as I don't want to disturb plants... you think it won't be a big deal? 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## sevendust111 (Jul 15, 2014)

KrypleBerry said:


> 15 columns are a lot of fun. I have the same tank.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty much this. This tank was my main tank for 3 years. I recently got rid of it for a 25g cube. My wife doesn't like long tanks so I am relegated to taller tanks if I want a tank in my family room.

The Ac50 is perfect for this tank and worth the investment. I did the same. The 50w flood is going to be too much unless you mount it high or use co2. I would start with a 24w. You could also do the mod in this thread which is what I did...

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/9...column-what-have-you-done.html#/topics/161451


----------



## jkeasterly (Dec 29, 2017)

sevendust111 said:


> Pretty much this. This tank was my main tank for 3 years. I recently got rid of it for a 25g cube. My wife doesn't like long tanks so I am relegated to taller tanks if I want a tank in my family room.
> 
> The Ac50 is perfect for this tank and worth the investment. I did the same. The 50w flood is going to be too much unless you mount it high or use co2. I would start with a 24w. You could also do the mod in this thread which is what I did...
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/9...column-what-have-you-done.html#/topics/161451


Thanks for the advice! Nice tank for sure!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## jkeasterly (Dec 29, 2017)

So I think I have "plant from tube grown outside of water" syndrome. Hopefully they will come back. I realized by looking at the side angle of the tank that I wish I had slanted it left to right when you're looking at the front of the tank! Newb problems. If the plants don't come back from this melting I will definitely change the scape. Also, do you guys buy plants online? 

Thanks for the input! 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------

